# Flavour Concentrate Requests



## Andre

Our DIY world is rocking with all the flavour concentrate vendors around.

I thought it might be more convenient for both parties to have a central location to communicate with one another.

*If you need a concentrate, post it in this thread. Remember to include the brand name.*
*If you see a request and also need/want that concentrate(s), please press the "agree" button for that post.*
Vendors, please feel free to respond as appropriate. E.g., incoming with ETA, open your eyes we have that in stock, will certainly get stock, etc.

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Fogmachine, @Morne, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Geoff, @rvdwesth, @Oupa, @Dragon

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Brilliant idea @Andre

I would love some:

*FA Desert Ship
FA Brandy
FA Whisky*

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Andre

Feels to me vendors have been hesitant to bring in liquor flavours. As far as I know they do not contain any alcohol and they bring in an awesome range of new experiences (how cool does "Black Barrel Whiskey Mac" sound). To @rogue zombie's requests above, all of which I also need, I can add:

*FA Gin
FA Jamaican Rum*

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Feels to me vendors have been hesitant to bring in liquor flavours. As far as I know they do not contain any alcohol and they bring in an awesome range of new experiences (how cool does "Black Barrel Whiskey Mac" sound). To @rogue zombie's requests above, all of which I also need, I can add:
> 
> *FA Gin
> FA Jamaican Rum*



No alcohol.

From FA UK site:

"FlavourArt flavours do not contain alcohol, sugars, protein, genetically modified ingredients, animal ingredients of any kind, preservatives, caffeine, sweeteners or colours."

So if you are going to use Alcohol flavours, your best bet is FA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rhapsody

I'd like to get hold of Inawera Shisha vanilla. I hear good things.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/4qevgl/new_line_of_flavors_from_fa_artists_touch/

"FA just released a new line of flavors called artists touch, Labyrinth a sponge cake, Metaphor a lemon cream cake, Morning Sun a milkshake and Up a cereal coffee vape."



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

I would sooooo want FA UP!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/4qevgl/new_line_of_flavors_from_fa_artists_touch/
> 
> "FA just released a new line of flavors called artists touch, Labyrinth a sponge cake, Metaphor a lemon cream cake, Morning Sun a milkshake and Up a cereal coffee vape."
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Great thread @Andre !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> View attachment 59260


Lol... but, Lemon in "coffee cereal"? o_0 
Doubt it 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Lol... but, Lemon in "coffee cereal"? o_0
> Doubt it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yeah me too.. but it's quite funny given FA's track record.

I have 500ml of nonna's (lemon) cake that I'll probably never use due to the lemon factor 

Oh and i've just ordered 50ml each of the new lemon flavours, haven't checked out yet so if anyone wants me to order for them let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Yeah me too.. but it's quite funny given FA's track record.
> 
> I have 500ml of nonna's (lemon) cake that I'll probably never use due to the lemon factor
> 
> Oh and i've just ordered 50ml each of the new lemon flavours, haven't checked out yet so if anyone wants me to order for them let me know.


10mls of the Up for me if you could please! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> 10mls of the Up for me if you could please!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Done


Thanks bud.

My word, concentrates must be like 'crack'

"Last one, then I'll stop"

:/



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Some more great tobacco flavours required:

*FA Maxx Blend
INW Morning Rain*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Richio

To update what's coming in as requested in this thread only (not our full incoming list).

FA Jamaica Rum
FA Gin
FA Bergamot
FA Desert Ship
FA Vanilla classic
FA Maxx Blend
All 4 new FA artist touch flavours.
@rogue zombie @Andre

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Richio said:


> To update what's coming in as requested in this thread only (not our full incoming list).
> 
> FA Jamaica Rum
> FA Gin
> FA Bergamot
> FA Desert Ship
> FA Vanilla classic
> FA Maxx Blend
> All 4 new FA artist touch flavours.
> @rogue zombie @Andre


Ooooh very nice, thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Richio said:


> To update what's coming in as requested in this thread only (not our full incoming list).
> 
> FA Jamaica Rum
> FA Gin
> FA Bergamot
> FA Desert Ship
> FA Vanilla classic
> FA Maxx Blend
> All 4 new FA artist touch flavours.
> @rogue zombie @Andre


Glorious, wonderful, fantastic! ETA, so I can decide whether to check out my current cart at BlckVapour or hang on.


----------



## Richio

@Andre 
If all goes well we should get it within this coming week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## picautomaton

I'm also in for the FA Jamaican Rum (requested in your dedicated thread).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Patrick

Any chance that FA Shade is coming in with the next inward bound batch?


----------



## Richio

@Patrick 
Sorry bud, FA shade is not on our incoming shipment


----------



## Andre

Richio said:


> @Andre
> If all goes well we should get it within this coming week.


Any news on this @Richio? Also looking for some FA Passion Fruit?


----------



## Richio

Hi @Andre 
Unfortunately there's no Passion fruit on our incoming FA order. FA is taking abit longer than we expected due to there new range, I will update you as soon as I have a definitive ETA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Footlongzebra

Also need fa passion fruit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

@Richio, any chance of FA Whisky comming in?


----------



## Richio

Hi @Petrus 
Unfortunately FA whiskey and brandy did not make it onto this shipment. We have them listed for our next shipment.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Richio is there FA rum and FA Tiramisu in this shipment ?


----------



## moonunit

@Richio any idea when Cap VC and VBIC will be back in stock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio

@daniel craig 
FA rum and tiramisu are on this incoming order.
@moonunit 
Our CAP/ TFA / INW stock is in for labeling, as soon as they done they will be uploaded to site.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee

I need orange cream


----------



## Andre

bjorncoetsee said:


> I need orange cream


Valley Vapour has LA and TFA.


----------



## rogue zombie

I see Inawera has five new flavours http://www.inawerawinkel.com/latest/

I'd be keen on Pink Panther - Strawberry, Rhubarb and Current

And Purple Rain, and Tobacco Coctail



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan

Can we get a bacon concentrate

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hibiscus, honeysuckle any other decent "florals".


----------



## Andre

Feliks Karp said:


> Hibiscus, honeysuckle any other decent "florals".


Found FA Rose at ValleyVapour and TFA Cherry Blossom at BlckVapour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Valley Vapour has CAP Hibiscus and TFA Honeysuckle

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Feliks Karp said:


> Hibiscus, honeysuckle any other decent "florals".



I would have brought you back some fynbos - was just in the Karoo for 4 days...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Richio

@Andre @rogue zombie @daniel craig 
As per requests, new FA flavours are now in stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

I need *TFA Sweet Woodruff* please. For Khao Niaow Ma Muang (Thai Mango Sticky Rice).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I need TFA Sweet Woodruff please. For Khao Niaow Ma Muang (Thai Mango Sticky Rice).


I have no idea what that is, but I'm totally interested. Totally.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Patrick

FW Hazelnut please (lots of it).


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> FW Hazelnut please (lots of it).


I see FW Hazelnut is available at Valley Vapour in 10, 30, 50 and 100 ml.
Of course I am curious as to what recipe you need it for.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richio

Patrick said:


> FW Hazelnut please (lots of it).


Incoming (+ - 8 working days)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Patrick

Andre said:


> I see FW Hazelnut is available at Valley Vapour in 10, 30, 50 and 100 ml.
> Of course I am curious as to what recipe you need it for.



My Linus Blanket vape - Alisa's Bust-a-nut


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> My Linus Blanket vape - Alisa's Bust-a-nut


What lovely imagery that (Linus Blanket) evokes. I have that one steeping away. Thanks.


----------



## Patrick

Andre said:


> What lovely imagery that (Linus Blanket) evokes. I have that one steeping away. Thanks.


It only needs three days. You will either love it or loathe it. Massive tongue wallop of cream and nut.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

@Richio ,@drew , will you perhaps get stock of Inawera Gold Ducat, and when?


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> It only needs three days. You will either love it or loathe it. Massive tongue wallop of cream and nut.


Loaded it. A glorious juice, sweet, rich and decadent. A few toots once a month will be more than enough for me!


----------



## Patrick

HRH went through 20ml yesterday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick

Drop the sweetener though. That's seriously overkill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> HRH went through 20ml yesterday!





Patrick said:


> Drop the sweetener though. That's seriously overkill.


Wow, no wonder you need the ingredients in bulk!
I leave out the sweetener as a matter of course in most juices. Not used in this one either.


----------



## Andre

*Inawera Milk Chocolate*, please esteemed concentrate vendors.


----------



## Petrus

@Andre, last night I double up on most of my concentrates, but the battle is to place order's from three vendors. I like to support local, but that makes it difficult. Intaste got a huge variety of concentrates and good pricing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre, last night I double up on most of my concentrates, but the battle is to place order's from three vendors. I like to support local, but that makes it difficult. Intaste got a huge variety of concentrates and good pricing.


Intaste's FlavourArt is around R76.00 per 10ml and that is before shipping. Not cheap.
Try www.chefsflavours.co.uk, @Petrus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Intaste's FlavourArt is around R76.00 per 10ml and that is before shipping. Not cheap.
> Try www.chefsflavours.co.uk, @Petrus


Thanks Andre, but all the nice atty's make it damn hard to resist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Still looking for local stock of *FA Brandy*, *FA Whiskey* and *FA Passion Fruit*. Pleasel

Tagging @drew, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Fogmachine, @Morne, @YeOldeOke and @Momo121

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Cap Funnel Cake 

@Richio


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Still looking for local stock of *FA Brandy*, *FA Whiskey* and *FA Passion Fruit*. Pleasel
> 
> Tagging @drew, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Fogmachine, @Morne, @YeOldeOke and @Momo121


@Andre, especially FA Whisky is a bugger to get hold of. Luckily one of the members send me 20ml. I hope the vendors will stock these.


----------



## Richio

Hi Guys

@Andre 
Fa whiskey and Fa Brandy is currently at customs awaiting clearance

@Rude Rudi 
Cap Funnel cake should be here this week

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## DanTheMan

SUGAR WAFFLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andre

Richio said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> @Andre
> Fa whiskey and Fa Brandy is currently at customs awaiting clearance *AND FA Passion Fruit is on the next order.*


Fixed that for you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Richio said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> @Andre
> Fa whiskey and Fa Brandy is currently at customs awaiting clearance
> 
> @Rude Rudi
> Cap Funnel cake should be here this week[/QUOTE
> 
> Fantastic! Will you have any at VapeCon?
> @Richio


----------



## Richio

@Rude Rudi 
If we get in time, we will bring some along for vapecon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

@Andre I see Valley Vapour have FA Whiskey & FA Brandy in stock.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Deckie said:


> @Andre I see Valley Vapour have FA Whiskey & FA Brandy in stock.


Thanks a lot @Deckie, and they have FA Passion Fruit! I must have missed these on @drew's flavour log.


----------



## Deckie

By Friday there'll be something else that you missed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Richio said:


> @Rude Rudi
> If we get in time, we will bring some along for vapecon.



@Richio ...hope u have truck loads for vapecon...us DIY druggies are gonna clean u out totally..

I know u my first stop...stuff everything else especially since u sorted my "peppery nic taste" on the phone last week...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

incredible_hullk said:


> @Richio ...hope u have truck loads for vapecon...us DIY druggies are gonna clean u out totally..
> 
> I know u my first stop...stuff everything else especially since u sorted my "peppery nic taste" on the phone last week...



Just leave some for the rest of us, I'm only going to be able to get there after 11 and I'm already jonesing for new concentrates.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Soutie said:


> Just leave some for the rest of us, I'm only going to be able to get there after 11 and I'm already jonesing for new concentrates.


@Soutie...dnt worry its sat im also gonna be bit late..its the others we need to worry abt


----------



## Rude Rudi

incredible_hullk said:


> hmmm @Alexi... are you bombing all our diy threads with marketing?...@Silver



Yip...looks like it... Bad move...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Fogmachine, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY and @DizZa.

For stock (now or in the future) of:

FA Black Pepper
FA Sour Wizard
FLV Peach
FLV Bourbon
FLV Boysenberry
FLV Butterscotch
FLV Kentucky Blend
FLV Red Burley
FW White Chocolate
INW Exotic Roots
INW Pink Champagne

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Richio

Hi @Andre 
Inw - exotic roots will be up this weekend and shall add the rest to incoming orders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Richio said:


> Hi @Andre
> Inw - exotic roots will be up this weekend and shall add the rest to incoming orders.


Thank you kindly @Richio. Please add FLV Thai Chai as well.


----------



## Andre

Tagging DIY vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Fogmachine, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY and @DizZa.

Please note that FA now has a Koolada, called "Polar Blast". Please bring it in for us. Described on their site:

_"A flavour enhancer to impart the freezing chill of the Polar Icecaps into your liquid, Polar Blast will send a shiver down your spine whilst allowing your flavours to sparkle through with crystal clear brilliance.

We suggest using 1-2% mixed with other flavors since it's taste is "as neutral as possible".
_
*Mint and Menthol free"*

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Marechal

Mild Winter - FA

I am always looking for something cool and minty but not overpowering Menthol
I really miss the original Creme de Menthe from TFA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richio

Hi @Andre 

It's on the way, will upload as soon as it lands.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Warlock

Thanks @Richio We can always rely on you


----------



## rogue zombie

I would also love to try some INW Spicy Biscuit 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Fogmachine, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY and @DizZa.

FA has a new concentrate: *Zeppola*

This is what HIC has to say about it here:

"_I've tried various brands' doughnut type flavorings but found nothing very useful - certainly none made great standalone flavors. Until this one!! FA made us a great new one. Zeppola are apparently popular in Italy around New Years', so maybe the timing of this new flavor is intentional.

Zeppola are doughnut-like pastries, like powdered-sugar-sprinkled beignets. Right around 4% is just right for me - tastes like Mardi Gras beignets with powdered sugar (plus a wee bit of sweet cinnamon? maybe a very subtle hint of apple? - I thought I tasted both at 5% & at higher wattage.) I've never had real Italian zeppola, but if you know beignets, you know this FA flavor. If you don't know either treat, those little powdered-sugar doughnuts are a rough estimate of what you'll taste - but richer, perhaps a little buttery. I'm really impressed with the sweet powdered-sugary exhale! A whiff of the flavoring bottle smells nice, but you don't appreciate that sweet bit until you vape it (I'm using max VG intentionally & haven't tried with any PG added yet).
(note: the cinnamon bit gains strength with steeping, just like it does in Catalan Cream)

Haters of Joy will be glad there's none of Joy's distinctive yeasty flavor that some people taste as beer. If Nonna's Cake steep time bums you out, you're in luck - Zeppola is sweet & tasty right away. Some Italian zeppola recipes include sweet ricotta type cheese, but this flavoring does not have the cheesecake-type (for lack of a better term) flavor that Nonna's Cake does as a standalone shake-and-vape. Zeppola is the sweetest of the three, sure to be a big hit as it becomes more widely available, and YES it works well for mixing. In fact, I'd say it's the easiest of the 3 to mix with. Visions of apple fritters, danish & similar sweet pastries are dancing in my head. That sweet exhale will make it really great with many fruit flavors, very nice effect on Cinnamon Ceylon, too.

(I've tried at least 24 new-to-me flavorings from other brands over the past few weeks; FA Zeppola is the easy winner for standalone, for sure.)_".

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Fogmachine, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY and @DizZa.
> 
> FA has a new concentrate: *Zeppola*
> 
> This is what HIC has to say about it here:
> 
> "_I've tried various brands' doughnut type flavorings but found nothing very useful - certainly none made great standalone flavors. Until this one!! FA made us a great new one. Zeppola are apparently popular in Italy around New Years', so maybe the timing of this new flavor is intentional.
> 
> Zeppola are doughnut-like pastries, like powdered-sugar-sprinkled beignets. Right around 4% is just right for me - tastes like Mardi Gras beignets with powdered sugar (plus a wee bit of sweet cinnamon? maybe a very subtle hint of apple? - I thought I tasted both at 5% & at higher wattage.) I've never had real Italian zeppola, but if you know beignets, you know this FA flavor. If you don't know either treat, those little powdered-sugar doughnuts are a rough estimate of what you'll taste - but richer, perhaps a little buttery. I'm really impressed with the sweet powdered-sugary exhale! A whiff of the flavoring bottle smells nice, but you don't appreciate that sweet bit until you vape it (I'm using max VG intentionally & haven't tried with any PG added yet).
> (note: the cinnamon bit gains strength with steeping, just like it does in Catalan Cream)
> 
> Haters of Joy will be glad there's none of Joy's distinctive yeasty flavor that some people taste as beer. If Nonna's Cake steep time bums you out, you're in luck - Zeppola is sweet & tasty right away. Some Italian zeppola recipes include sweet ricotta type cheese, but this flavoring does not have the cheesecake-type (for lack of a better term) flavor that Nonna's Cake does as a standalone shake-and-vape. Zeppola is the sweetest of the three, sure to be a big hit as it becomes more widely available, and YES it works well for mixing. In fact, I'd say it's the easiest of the 3 to mix with. Visions of apple fritters, danish & similar sweet pastries are dancing in my head. That sweet exhale will make it really great with many fruit flavors, very nice effect on Cinnamon Ceylon, too.
> 
> (I've tried at least 24 new-to-me flavorings from other brands over the past few weeks; FA Zeppola is the easy winner for standalone, for sure.)_".


Great find. Do want!



Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Fogmachine, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @DizZa and @Vaperite South Africa.

INW Cognac, please. And FW Martini as well, if you please.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Fogmachine, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @DizZa and @Vaperite South Africa.

INW Mint Mix please.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Fogmachine, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @DizZa and @Vaperite South Africa.

INW Tobacco Absolute Garuda
INW Tobacco Absolute Cuban Cigar
RF (Real Flavours) Aged Bourbon Cream

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NewOobY

FA Polar blast, FA Passion Fruit is up, as well as some of the other TFA/FA requests. FLV is on it's way. 
@Andre @Marechal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Seems we are missing out on the best Pomegranate around: *FA Pomegranate*

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Fogmachine, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Fogmachine, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY and @DizZa.

Thank you to all the supporting vendors above who have taken the trouble to bring in the concentrates requested in this thread. Your efforts are much appreciated.

Still looking for *INW Cognac* please.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## drew

Andre said:


> Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Fogmachine, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY and @DizZa.
> 
> Thank you to all the supporting vendors above who have taken the trouble to bring in the concentrates requested in this thread. Your efforts are much appreciated.
> 
> Still looking for *INW Cognac* please.



@Andre, I couldn't find Cognac so I popped INW a mail and they say it was discontinued last year

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Andre

drew said:


> @Andre, I couldn't find Cognac so I popped INW a mail and they say it was discontinued last year


Ah, what a pity. Thank you so much for the trouble @drew.


----------



## DizZa

drew said:


> @Andre, I couldn't find Cognac so I popped INW a mail and they say it was discontinued last year



They are discontinuing flavours like crazy!

Wonder if we can find reason behind it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

DizZa said:


> They are discontinuing flavours like crazy!
> 
> Wonder if we can find reason behind it...



Popularity perhaps? They are perhaps just culling the slow movers?


----------



## Andre

INW Black for Pipe, please.

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

FLV Native Tobacco
FLV Clove

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## drew

@Andre  

FLV Clove - https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/flv-clove-flavour-concentrate/


----------



## Vape Mix

I have 50 concentrate flavours 
Amarula

Aniseed

Apple

Banana

Berries

Bourbon

Brandy

Brown Sugar

Butterscotch

Caramel

Cheesecake

Cherry

Chocolate

Cinnamon

Cola

Condensed Milk

Cookies and cream

Cream

Cream Soda

Custard

Dragon Fruit

Fig Jam

Guava

Hazelnut

Honey

Ice cream

Lemon

Malva pudding

Mango

Marshmallow

Milktart

Menthol

Musk

Passion Fruit

Peanut butter

Pistachio

Pear

Raspberry

Rose

Rum

Spearmint

Strawberry

Tobacco

Turkish Delight

Tutti frutti

Vanilla Gold

Vanilla Moirs

Watermelon

Whisky

and we are looking into expanding to more flavours

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

drew said:


> @Andre
> 
> FLV Clove - https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/flv-clove-flavour-concentrate/


Thanks @drew. Missed it - and my order from you just shipped! Anyhow, shall get it as soon as you have the FLV Native Tobacco.


----------



## Andre

FLV Greek Yogurt

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vape Mix

Andre said:


> FLV Greek Yogurt
> 
> Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.



Yogurt will be available in around 6 working days time..


----------



## Andre

Vape Mix said:


> Yogurt will be available in around 6 working days time..


FLV Greek Yogurt? As I requested.


----------



## Andre

FLV Sweetness
FLV Berry Blend
FLV Marshmallow
FLV Cotton Candy

FW Beetle Juice
LA Lemonade

MF Coffee

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Medicine Flower Coffee



Oh yes please


----------



## RichJB

I'm guessing @Andre has been following matthewkocanda. The only recipe ever for FW Beetle Juice. Now if Cokecan can just make a recipe for FW Unicorn Vomit...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Erica

Andre said:


> INW Black for Pipe, please.
> 
> Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY and @DizZa.


@Andre INW Black for Pipe now in stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

INW Apricot please.

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Info: @Tanja, @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Erica

Andre said:


> INW Apricot please.
> 
> Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.
> 
> Info: @Tanja, @Rude Rudi


Adding to order @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Whilst I am at it, let me add FW Menthol, INW Natural Mint and CAP Cucumber. Thank you.

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Sir Vape, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Richio

Hi @Andre 

FLV Berry Blend - In stock
FLV Marshmallow - In stock by Thursday.
FLV Cotton Candy - In stock
FLV Greek Yoghurt - In Stock

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

INW Orange Shisha please.

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DizZa

Andre said:


> INW Orange Shisha please.
> 
> Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.



We actually disregarded our Orange Shisha as it basically ate its way through the LDPE.

Any vendors bringing this in be sure to store it in PET!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

It's a tricky concentrate. I got mine in glass and that is where it stays. 

Another factor to consider was mentioned by apexified in the Reddit flavour reviews forum:



> One thing to note with this flavor that Vurve can confirm is that it will essentially evaporate inside the bottle, even without being opened. I watched my first 15ml bottle disappear in about a month and the replacement (sent in glass) has been slowly escaping through the rubber dropper even since (about 5ml in a year or so) It could just be a bad batch, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

DizZa said:


> We actually disregarded our Orange Shisha as it basically ate its way through the LDPE.
> 
> Any vendors bringing this in be sure to store it in PET!





RichJB said:


> It's a tricky concentrate. I got mine in glass and that is where it stays.
> 
> Another factor to consider was mentioned by apexified in the Reddit flavour reviews forum:


But such an awesome Orange for its uses!


----------



## RichJB

I've only done a cream test so far but it was tasty. ID10-T has fantastic notes on Reddit and also covered it in the Noted podcast on Shishas. I don't do orange vapes much and there are no public recipes for it on ATF. But I can see myself using this instead of TFA Orange Cream which is no-fly.


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> I've only done a cream test so far but it was tasty. ID10-T has fantastic notes on Reddit and also covered it in the Noted podcast on Shishas. I don't do orange vapes much and there are no public recipes for it on ATF. But I can see myself using this instead of TFA Orange Cream which is no-fly.


I have only used it once so far, but am very impressed. It is strong.

Made this ice cream recipe - without the sweetener, but found the fruit too far in the background. Then added 0.5 % INW Orange Shisha and suddenly the best Orange Creamsicle ever - and I have tried a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

LA Lemonade please...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

We need more FLV Tobaccos. FLV Virginia, Cured Tobacco and Connecticut Shade. Please.

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Please consider MF (Medicine Flower), although niche, their products are outstanding. Of note:
MF Coffee - the best coffee concentrate in existence bar none.
MF Nectarine 
MF Dark Chocolate 

@drew @Dinxster @Richio @RoRy13 @Morne @Erica_TFM @DizZa @Momo121 @Frostbite @Quentin @NewOobY

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Richio

Hi @Rude Rudi 
We have MF flavours on the way. I will update this thread once it arrives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Richio said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi
> We have MF flavours on the way. I will update this thread once it arrives.


That is awesome news!!!!! Winner, winner.......

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Richio said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi
> We have MF flavours on the way. I will update this thread once it arrives.



Whoop!The best news today!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max

Please can any one confirm the availability of this concentrate - *FW Whipped Cream* 

Thanking you in anticipation. 

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @YeOldeOke, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Still in need of the following concentrates, please:

LA Lemonade
INW Dragonfruit (Pitaya)
TFA Quince
FLV Yakima Hops
INW Absolute Tobacco - Cuban Cigar
OOO Pink Lemonade

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF

I will second the INW Absolute Tobacco - Cuban Cigar
and would like to add FLV Tatanka Tobacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Outstanding on my list:

FLV Guanabana
INW Cherimoya
TFA Quince
FLV Yakima Hobs
LA Watermelon
OOO Pink Lemonade
FLV Lovage Root
FLV Elderflower
INW Cuban Cigar (Absolute Tobacco)
INW Garuda (Absolute Tobacco)
INW Oriental (Absolute Tobacco)
VT Fizzy Sherbet
VT Arabica Coffee

No tobacco DIYer should be without some Absolute Tobacco imho.

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

For some reason, no one has stock of LA Watermelon...
Please make a plan...


@drew @Dinxster @Richio @Erica_TFM @DizZa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Following


----------



## RichJB

LA Watermelon is no-fly afaik.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

What would be a reasonable substitute for PUR Watermelon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Caramia said:


> What would be a reasonable substitute for PUR Watermelon?



LA Watermelon! LOL

FA Red Summer or FLV are good replacements

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Rude Rudi said:


> LA Watermelon! LOL
> 
> FA Red Summer or FLV are good replacements


Many thanx @Rude Rudi! same %?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Rude Rudi said:


> LA Watermelon! LOL
> 
> FA Red Summer or FLV are good replacements



It depends on the recipe...but FA about 1/4 less and FLV I would drop by 50%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Rude Rudi said:


> It depends on the recipe...but FA about 1/4 less and FLV I would drop by 50%.


Thanx a mill, I did exactly that with FA, and nice in the Icee Watermelon, but my tastebuds are a little buggered - I don't taste too much of watermelon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Rude Rudi said:


> For some reason, no one has stock of LA Watermelon...
> Please make a plan...
> 
> 
> @drew @Dinxster @Richio @Erica_TFM @DizZa




Any luck with LA Watermelon anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio

Hi @Andre 
FLV Guanabana - In stock later this week
FLV Yakima Hobs - In stock later this week
FLV Lovage Root - In stock later this week
FLV Elderflower - In stock later this week
INW Cuban Cigar (Absolute Tobacco) - in stock
INW Garuda (Absolute Tobacco) - in stock
INW Oriental (Absolute Tobacco) - in stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Looking for:

FLV White Chocolate
FLV Pastry Zest

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

Rude Rudi said:


> Any luck with LA Watermelon anyone?



Anyone able to bring LA Watermelon in?

@drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

FW Guava please...pretty please...

@RichJB 

@drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

INW Coconut Cookies
INW Yes, we Cheesecake

@drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

I found the INW Coconut Cookies! Now for Yes, we Cheesecake!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yaasir

Guanabana Concentrate (FLV).
Anyone has stock of this flavour? I'm in need of 30ml please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

yaasir said:


> Guanabana Concentrate (FLV).
> Anyone has stock of this flavour? I'm in need of 30ml please


Awesome concentrate. Find it here. Only 10ml left unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio

Hi @yaasir 

We should more stock uploaded on Thursday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Looking for:

FLV Apple Filling
FLV Heat

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa, @Flavour world Sa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Still waiting for *FLV Heat* and *FLV Apple Filling*.

Now looking for *FLV Lime Wedge* and *VT Bourbon* please.

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa, @Flavour world Sa, @method1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Still waiting for *FLV Heat* and *FLV Apple Filling*.
> 
> Now looking for *FLV Lime Wedge* and *VT Bourbon* please.
> 
> Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa, @Flavour world Sa, @method1



Lol.... I think you so far down the rabbit hole now, you should be nearing the Earth's core.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Lol.... I think you so far down the rabbit hole now, you should be nearing the Earth's core.


Lol, I am actually on my way back up to the crust! Just a bit of flavour updating and tweaking here and there and the occasional interesting recipe. My steeping cupboard is boringly bare!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre

Andre said:


> Still waiting for *FLV Heat* and *FLV Apple Filling*.
> 
> Now looking for *FLV Lime Wedge* and *VT Bourbon* please.
> 
> Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa, @Flavour world Sa, @method1


And *VT Bitters* please.

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa, @Flavour world Sa, @method1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Andre said:


> And *VT Bitters* please.
> 
> Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa, @Flavour world Sa, @method1



I have VT bitters & FLV heart if that helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

*FE Mango
FLV Cranberry
FLV Apple Filling*

Tagging vendors: @drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa, @Flavour world Sa, @method1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

I found the FLV Apple Filling at Blck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

FLV Kiwi
VT Russian Vodka

@drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa, @Flavour world Sa, @method1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

FLV Bubble Gum 

@drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa, @Flavour world Sa, @method1[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marnu

VT Golden Syrup
FLV Red Tea
FLV PassionFruit
FLV Eggnog

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaheedtait

Hey all looking for WF Island Mango SC

@drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Richio

Hi @Andre @Marnu @Rude Rudi

VT Golden Syrup - Awaiting stock
FLV Red Tea - Non available at time of order 
FLV PassionFruit - in stock
FLV Eggnog - in stock
FLV Bubblegum - in stock
FLV Kiwi - In stock

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------

